# My first completed Sweater



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I finally finished the never-ending sweater. :hysterical:

It just took awhile due to the size 8's. Which I wouldnt have cared about. The neighbor fell in love with the cotton (and so did I) and I offered to give her the sweater and then felt the need to get it done asap. 

Its not her fault, I will be careful about that in the future. I tend to have 3-4 projects going at any one time. I might well start something and put it down for a couple months and then get back to it.

It was good as it forced me to actually get a sweater completely done.
I usually stop after I get the body done.

Its 26" long and 20" wide. Its made of Cotton on 8's and 6's.
Its a v-neck raglan. The Incredible Custom Fit Raglan Sweater Pattern.
The Incredible, Custom-fit Raglan Sweater

I will be doing more sweaters to this pattern
Custom fit is right too, so is this pattern for that!!



















The colors 









The one thing it did to me I didnt like is notice the difference in the pic.
I think it was because of the cotton as wool and acrylic has never turned out this way. I was just going back and forth to do the v-neck.

I would have canned the project at that point, but I made the sweater for someone else and they were okay with it so, on it went.



















I should block it this morning, yes 12 noon is morning to me ound:
I get all my creative energy and ideas at night.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh congratulations on your sweater!
It looks very cuddly.

I can see that you are likely twisting your purl stitches when you knit straight back and forth.
Maybe that is a new habit?


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

No new habits. I frogged that section a couple of times :smack
It was the increases kinda threw me. I had it too short, then too long, then okay.

Is that what that is?! I didnt purposely try to twist them though. 

Thank you GAM!!, Im going to have to watch that and see if thats what Im doing.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Beautifully done!! ;O)


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

beautiful!!! Congratulations.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you Everyone!!

I must admit its a really good feeling to finally do one completely. 

I really like the colors of that yarn and may make one for myself also.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Pearl B said:


> No new habits. I frogged that section a couple of times :smack
> It was the increases kinda threw me. I had it too short, then too long, then okay.
> 
> Is that what that is?! I didnt purposely try to twist them though.
> ...



It creates kind of an interesting effect, though, doesn't it? I like it.

Very nice sweater. One day, sigh.


----------



## sharplady (May 20, 2011)

If you had not said anything them they would have though you did it on purpose! It gives an interesting texture to the sweater I think it is pretty!


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Congratulations! I know what you mean about promising people things, I always regret telling them later.  It is always great to finish a big project!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I like the new 'design' at the yoke.

I agree, you are twisting either your purl or knit stitches. check out the short video about purl stitches on KnittingHelp. If you are purling the 'Combined Purling Method', then you need to knit the back leg of the knit stitch.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Beautiful !!!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Im going to have to take a look at the way Im doing things-lol.

Im not consciously or purposely twisting stitches.

Thank every one!!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I know what it is now. I wrap my purl stitch clockwise, not counter clockwise.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Pearl B said:


> I know what it is now. I wrap my purl stitch clockwise, not counter clockwise.


Dont feel bad. 
I did the same thing for nearly a year before I figured it out. 
It isn't that noticable when you knit in the round.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I watched a few you tube vids and saw it right off.

I had pics from another shirt I was going to post and I swear you cant see it.

Things stick out with cotton. Its a tight fiber.

Knitting surprises me how the slightest thing can make such a difference :bow:

Im just glad you folks saw that and brought it to my attention. I woulda been knitting like that forever. :spinsmiley:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Pearl ... I have knit like that forever, and I won't change. It really is a faster way to purl.

There are just a couple 'fiddly' things to remember.

When knitting in the round, when you get to a purl stitch, you work from the back leg. 

When working back and forth, you work a purl stitch from the front leg and the knit stitch from the back leg.

If you look (and feel with your needles), there is an 'open' leg and a 'twisted' leg when you try to knit (or purl). Always use the open leg.

Using this method of purling, you can always tell by feel what the stitch on the last round was.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

*whispers*

(Pearl, I think the design is lovely, but you obviously used needles that were way too small..........and........ not nearly enough strands of yarn. :heh: )


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

*whispers back*

(but FR, she DOES purl the same way you do)


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

* whispers some more *

(but I learned how to compensate to make my stitches uniform, going from in-the-round knitting to back and forth panel knitting...... and I couldn't be happier about it :bouncy: )


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

I think it's beautiful! I hope it will keep someone warm for many years!!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

* and SHOUTS *

AND SO WILL PEARL! :clap: (both learn to work the stitches and be happy about it!) :goodjob:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Why, the first half dozen sweaters I made had twisted stitches in the round and then open stitches in the panels. :shrug:

Then, the day came that I knew I was gunna hafta fix that if I was ever gunna go pro.....


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Beautiful! Great job! I'm still trying to figure out a sweater.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Twisted stitches or not, it is beautiful and you should be very proud


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you everyone! You are all too sweet and enabling. :sing:

Im looking forward to doing a sweater with multi-strands and on bigger needles. I cant wait till the 19's I ordered come in.  I think its knowing how to make one that counts!!

Ive done a few others. I just felt kinda under the gun on this one. And I frogged the top several times for different reasons. Normally I will start one, get the top and the first part of the body done and then work on something else for awhile. Then pick it back up and get most of the rest of the body finished, then put it back down for awhile.Repeat till its done.

Its the body that takes the longest time.

That pattern, The Incredible, Custom-fit Raglan Sweater, is a really easy pattern to use, once you get past the math part. Marchwind sent me the link to it-Thank you Marchwind!
The Incredible, Custom-fit Raglan Sweater

I cant believe how well it fits too. It fits my friend like a glove. I think its based on something called percentage knitting.

This is my first sweater I did minus the sleeves. On size 6's I think.









I got the pattern from verypink.com for $8. It was worth it. It came with 7 instructional vids which made it a breeze. its really very close to the Incredible pattern too.
v e r y p i n k . c o m Â» Learn to Knit a Sweater â Womanâs T-shirt

It doesnt fit nearly as well as the raglan. If it did I would complete it.

This one Im kinda proud of. Its chroma fingering done on 6's. Weirdly. I dont remember it taking as long as this one :hrm:

















I didnt have enough yarn left to do a very good job with the sleeves and need to order one more ball of chroma. I wasnt sure what I wanted to do with the sleeves either. Make them long or short. Since Ive got to get some more yarn anyways I think I will go with long sleeves with a cable design.

I want to be able to make one of those one you make in parts and then stitch together :hysterical: I think that would be quite the accomplishment!

I found a few more fingering yarns-I wish they came in the bigger sizes, that I think would make beautiful shirts!!


----------



## acde (Jul 25, 2011)

Beautiful


----------

